# Refusal of citizenship



## ryanakajoey (May 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Hoping someone can help out here.

I am an aussie citizen holding an aussie passport but living in Norway with a permanent resident permit.
My wife and 2 ( 1 @ 3 years and 1 @ 5 months) daughters are are norwegian nationals.

We are seriously considering moving back to perth, as our newest daughter was born with some brain damage and could quite possibly be diagnosed with cerebral palsy down the track.
Our main reason for the move is get the best help for her. in norway they seem to throw money at problems in health care instead of concentrating on helping in the best possible way.

From my own research i have discovered that getting our daughter citizenship is not so straight forward given her " medical " condition and could be refused citizenship on the grounds that she would be a burden on the health system both finacially and in causing australians to have to wait for medical care they otherwise wouldn't have to wait for.

Has anybody ever heard of a case like this?
I feel that a refusal to grant her citizenship, given the fact that i'm a citizen, would border on discrimination.

Thanks for listening, looking forward to getting some feed back!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

How did you get your citizenship and where you a citizen at the time of your daughters birth?


----------



## ryanakajoey (May 19, 2012)

I was born in australia to australian parents and yes i was and still am an australian citizen when she was born.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

Then you simply apply for citizenship by descent for your daughters, health does not play a part in if they grant it, only character which really wouldn't apply given their age. Once granted you apply for passports. You would need to sponsor your wife for a spouse visa. Then off you go to live in Australia. 
Your daughters will not be able to pass on citizenship to their children until they have lived in Australia for 2 years. 

Look on the citizenship .gov.au site for the forms.


----------



## ryanakajoey (May 19, 2012)

thanks, that was good news.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

the health requirement only applies to those people applying for PR visas, your wife for instance. As your kids qualifiy for citizenship you get around that hurdle. It would have been hard from what you have said but you don't have to worry about that now. 

You just apply for them along with proof of your citizenship & residence in Australia and it should be easy and only take a short time to get. 
Then you can stress about finding all the evidence required for your wifes spouse visa.  but if you have been married that long with children she should get the PR visa straight away and not get the temp visa first. Its the 309/100 spouse visa you need for her.


----------



## ryanakajoey (May 19, 2012)

Thanks so much.
Do you work within immigration?
My wife is a nurse, enrolled nurse however.
So we will check out her options with.regards to that.

Once again, thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

I don't, just spent far too much time hanging out on here since my husband applied for citizenship, then my spouse visa and finally my sons visa! 

As a nurse she could get sponsorship quite easily, save yourself some money  she would need to register as a nurse in Australia. From what I've read that can take a while but should be easy enough if she has the right qualifications.


----------

